# Snooze ya Lose



## Buick Riviera (Jul 15, 2007)

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=256581358033806


----------



## polebender (Oct 29, 2011)

Lol! Wow!


----------



## Nightcrawler666 (Apr 17, 2014)

Pft, Facebook... 

Able to post link to a YouTube vid or other source?


----------



## Buick Riviera (Jul 15, 2007)

Nightcrawler666 said:


> Pft, Facebook...
> 
> Able to post link to a YouTube vid or other source?


Sure. This isn't exactly the same one but you get the idea.


----------



## Buick Riviera (Jul 15, 2007)

another similar


----------



## Buick Riviera (Jul 15, 2007)

This give an idea of the size of this bass:


----------



## Buick Riviera (Jul 15, 2007)

and you have probably all seen this one:


----------



## NCbassattack (May 5, 2014)

Just reminds me of why I love bass!!


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

That is very cool


----------



## NCbassattack (May 5, 2014)

Bass is, given that's an average sized threadfin, about four and a half to maybe five pounds.


----------

